# Scrapie tag lookup?



## JacksboroFarmsTN (Jan 28, 2017)

I am new to this site and was hoping someone could help me out.  I was googling about scrapie a couple days ago and found a site that you could actually lookup and see where a sheep came from by its scrapie tag number.  I cant find the page again.  Does anyone here have any idea on what site this is on?  We have gotten some new sheep and was just curious as to where they came from, no scrapie suspicion here


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 29, 2017)

As far as I know, there is no online database that one can search. You could call your state vet's office and they might be able to tell you if you give them the premise ID on the tag. I did find a list once, but I think it only included farms that were "non-compliant" or something like that. 

If you don't know what the premise ID is, it will be 2 letters (the state) followed by numbers. For example, our premise ID is VT32. If the flock is in the mandatory program as a opposed to the voluntary one, the tags would probably be the state abbreviation, an X, and then the numbers (VTX0032 for example).


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 29, 2017)

Greetings and welcome @JacksboroFarmsTN  Nice to have you here with us! Please make yourself at home and browse around the forum threads. We have a goodly number of active Sheeple here and if you have a problem or question, most times someone will be back to you pretty quickly if you post it. Maybe you can post a quick intro in the new member section so folks can welcome you properly? I'm sure you'll meet many folks here simply by reading their posts.


----------

